# Ya Learn Somethin' New Every Day



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 2, 2017)

I did a search of DC and didn't find a thread on this topic, so...

In regards to cooking/food, of course, 
what is it that you've learned that you had no clue about previously?

A few days ago, I found a taste treat from back home...



Fresh Lychee!  

DH went bonkers!  
"Where did you find these?"
I got so excited, I sent a photo to my Mother, 
Me: "Mom, Mom, MOM! You'll never guess what I found!"
Mom went bonkers!
"Put some in the freezer for me, that's if they're not to pricey."

Twice none, here in the middle of the desert, I've found fresh Lychee but they were _WAY_ expensive.
This time was a totally different story.

So, my lesson for today...
I had no idea that you could freeze, fresh-whole-unpeeled Lychee, 
AND they will last in the freeze for up to a year!

Mom, you're getting TWO bags of fresh Lychee.

(*note: In Hawaii we say Lie-Chee not Lee-Chee)


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 2, 2017)

Didn't know you can freeze them either.
Just defrost and eat ? 
Do they loose their consistency ?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 2, 2017)

larry_stewart said:


> Didn't know you can freeze them either.
> Just defrost and eat ?
> Do they loose their consistency ?



Ya know Larry, ya got me, dunno, but we'll find out, and I'll let ya know.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 2, 2017)

Gosh Kgirl!  What a good thread.  I know there are lots of things under this category I could post but wouldn't yuh know...  I've drawn a blank right now!


----------



## CraigC (Aug 3, 2017)

In south Florida, the main growing season is from fall through spring. In the Redland, they grow lychees and other tropical fruit. Have you ever had a Longan?


----------



## Addie (Aug 3, 2017)

I can understand your homesickness for Hawaii. But since you are living here, take a bite of your great find and close your eyes while you dream of being back home. Think of your childhood and how much you loved your new found fruit and would eat them.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 3, 2017)

I love a good lychee. When I was a kid, my parents could only afford to take us out to dinner a few times a year, and it was usually to the same Chinese restaurant. We would always end the meal with a choice of ice cream or lychees in syrup (from a can, much like peaches).  Since all of my siblings would get the ice cream, I would get a huge bowl of the lychees and pig out.
Then I couldn't sit still on the ride home from the sugar rush.

It wasn't until later in life that I had fresh lychees, which were delicious without the syrup.

Enjoy your lychees, k-girl.

On topic, though, I recently discovered that gluten free bread is pretty good. DW is into this gluten free, non-gmo  kick lately, so I "get" to try a lot of stuff with her. So far the par-baked bread that she finishes baking right before dinner was tasty.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 3, 2017)

CraigC said:


> In south Florida, the main growing season is from fall through spring. In the Redland, they grow lychees and other tropical fruit. *Have you ever had a Longan?*



No Craig, not yet, but I understand they taste just like lychee.
I've seen them fresh at the green grocer, but again, pricey!



buckytom said:


> I love a good lychee. When I was a kid, my parents could only afford to take us out to dinner a few times a year, and it was usually to the same Chinese restaurant. We would always end the meal with a choice of ice cream or *lychees in syrup (from a can, much like peaches)*.  Since all of my siblings would get the ice cream, I would get a huge bowl of the lychees and pig out.
> Then I couldn't sit still on the ride home from the sugar rush.
> 
> It wasn't until later in life that I had fresh lychees, which were delicious without the syrup.
> ...



Right Bucky!  Up to this point, it's been canned lychee. I've had quite a few GF baked goods of late, thanks to Mrs. Dear Friend who is a GF-DF-Vegan now for about a year.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 3, 2017)

Here's what I learned today ...

I went to make some more Vinaigrette, and was down to last bit of Red Wine Vinegar...
DING! 
Why not just make it IN the vinegar bottle?



UM... it was a little tough there, what with the narrow neck/opening of the bottle.  I went rooting around in my kitchen drawers and found a funnel small enough, but I still had to dig out a chopstick to shove the minced Garlic in.



I think I'll stick with the wider mouthed Mason Jar that I've been using for YEARS!


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 3, 2017)

Umm, no longans do NOT taste like lychees at leadt to me.  I like lychees, but umm gag with longans.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 3, 2017)

In China Town I get Lychee Ice Cream.

Its Delightful

http://www.chinatownicecreamfactory.com/ice-cream/


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 4, 2017)

Funny K-girl!  Yup, sometimes the old ways are the best ways! 

Speaking of Red Wine Vinegar...  Do you shake up the sediment to incorporate as you get towards the bottom of the bottle? Or do you carefully pour off the vinegar so as not to let any of the sediment go with it.

I also ran into a lady at the grocers...  she mentioned that she freezes her cottage cheese, sour creme, etc.  I did not know that you could.  But I will be testing it out REAL soon.

That's my larnin' fer t'day!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 4, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Funny K-girl!  Yup, sometimes the old ways are the best ways!
> 
> *Speaking of Red Wine Vinegar*...  Do you shake up the sediment to incorporate as you get towards the bottom of the bottle? Or do you carefully pour off the vinegar so as not to let any of the sediment go with it.
> 
> ...



Yes, I do give the bottle a shake up before using it.  The bottom of the bottle is an odd shade of red I'm guessing from that sediment.

And I'd like to hear about your experience with freezing dairy.  I was always told that if you froze dairy, you could cook with it but the consistency would be off for say, sour cream on taters or 1/2 & 1/2 in your coffee, that it separates.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 4, 2017)

don't know where I read it, could even have been here on DC, but supposedly the more fat content the less liable the separation. I would have thought it was the opposite.  

the lady that parted with that info on freezing - said to defrost slowly. I take that as put it in the fridge to defrost....  guessing that it depends on how big the container is would dictate how long it took to defrost. 

I got some sour creme and cottage cheese on sale. think I might package it up in 1/2 cup measures to freeze and see how it works.

If it doesn't...  I'm sure I'll find a way to incorporate it into ....  something! 

Have to go on an austerity program for the next several months in order to pay for bathroom reno's. 

 I need to have my anklet re-activated - you know, the one that sends off a piercing alarm when I enter a grocery aisle with 'meat/fish/shellfish' or 'vegies'.  Or if I approach a "kitchen wares" aisle or specialty store...  the store has a 1 kilometer limit!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2017)

Man, the Canadian culinary penal system is tough.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 5, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> don't know where I read it, could even have been here on DC, but supposedly the more fat content the less liable the separation. I would have thought it was the opposite.
> 
> the lady that parted with that info on freezing - said to defrost slowly. I take that as put it in the fridge to defrost....  guessing that it depends on how big the container is would dictate how long it took to defrost.
> 
> ...







buckytom said:


> Man, the Canadian culinary penal system is tough.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 13, 2017)

We had the GE appliance guy here a little while ago, 
and he gave me a really great energy saving tip:
When doing laundry, as soon as you take out a load
from the dryer, put in the next one from the washer; 
don't let the dryer cool off once you've got it _hot_
from that first load.
Makes sense to me.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 16, 2017)

*Ya Learn Something New Every Day*

Oh my, I won't be doing this again!

I was in the Dollar Store, just poking around.
I saw this off brand of liquid dish soap, 
a big bottle for a buck.
I figure, ok this couldn't be so bad, I'll give it a try.

MISTAKE!

That is terrible soap, it takes three times as much
soap as my regular purchase of Costco brand soap.
The Costco soap goes along way with just one squirt.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 17, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh my, I won't be doing this again!
> 
> I was in the Dollar Store, just poking around.
> I saw this off brand of liquid dish soap,
> ...



I've tried the cheaper dish soaps, I always end up back with my Blue Dawn.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 17, 2017)

The cheap stuff is so thin, like it's watered down. I think their business model is if everyone tries it once and learns the harxd way that it's cheap, at least they snookered in each of us once at a profit.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 17, 2017)

I also tried the house-brands - yech...

Blue Dawn?  Maybe I should give them a second chance but I found Blue Dawn as watered down as any house-brand of dish soap. I had to add soap to the dishwater at least twice and with a lot of dishes, 3 times. 

I stick with Sunlight original - scented ones are more expensive, even within the same brands.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 17, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've tried the cheaper dish soaps, I always end up back with my *Blue Dawn*.



When we first moved into our rental last summer, Mr & Mrs Landlord had one of those small little bottles of the blue dawn on the kitchen sink... it lasted me a good 2 months!



buckytom said:


> The cheap stuff is so thin, like it's watered down. I think their business model is if everyone tries it once and learns the harxd way that *it's cheap, at least they snookered in each of us once at a profit*.



Right Bucky?  That's how I felt! Snookered! 



dragnlaw said:


> I also tried the house-brands - yech...
> 
> *Blue Dawn?*  Maybe I should give them a second chance but I found Blue Dawn as watered down as any house-brand of dish soap. I had to add soap to the dishwater at least twice and with a lot of dishes, 3 times.
> 
> I stick with Sunlight original - scented ones are more expensive, even within the same brands.



There seems to be a 'new" Blue Dawn, not the original but Ultra Dawn, not bad stuff, I thought anyways *shrug*


----------



## Addie (Aug 17, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've tried the cheaper dish soaps, I always end up back with my Blue Dawn.



I buy Dawn for two reasons. First because it is just so darn good. It really works. Second, for every bottle you buy, Dawn puts some of that profit for oil spills and other episodes where wild animals are in danger. 

I bought the gallon bottle of Dawn last year through Jet. It has lasted for more than a year. I will have to buy a new bottle next month. 

Remember the hair crème ad from the 50's that said "a little dab will do ya?" Well with Dawn, "a little drop will do ya!"


----------



## taxlady (Aug 17, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh my, I won't be doing this again!
> 
> I was in the Dollar Store, just poking around.
> I saw this off brand of liquid dish soap,
> ...


If you have one of those dispensers for liquid hand soap, use it up that way. Guess how I know. 



buckytom said:


> The cheap stuff is so thin, like it's watered down. I think their business model is if everyone tries it once and learns the harxd way that it's cheap, at least they snookered in each of us once at a profit.


 I think you are right.

I did an experiment and learned that you can wash a lemon and just freeze it like that. The thawed lemon is a little more fragile than a fresh lemon, but if you are careful when you cut it, you can still use slices as garnish. It works well for lemon juice. I looked like it would still work well for grated lemon rind.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 17, 2017)

I have a Chinese friend who speaks one of the Chinese languages. He said that the correct pronunciation of lychee is "lie-chee". Since it's originally a Chinese fruit, I try to remember to pronounce it that way.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 18, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I did a search of DC and didn't find a thread on this topic, so...
> 
> In regards to cooking/food, of course,
> what is it that you've learned that you had no clue about previously?
> ...





taxlady said:


> I have a Chinese friend who speaks one of the Chinese languages. He said that *the correct pronunciation of lychee is "lie-chee"*. Since it's originally a Chinese fruit, I try to remember to pronounce it that way.



Taxy, I'd be willing to wager that your friend speaks Cantonese.
Most of Hawaii's Chinese population speak Cantonese, and alot of the Chinese foods that you get in restaurants serve the same, but we do have foods from all of the regions in China.    *sigh* I miss home!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 10, 2017)

*Much Easier Deep Freeze Hunting*

I have had a small-ish chest freezer (5-7 cubic feet) for the
longest time, ever since 1993 so DH says.
I'd package up all of my bulk meats as well as
soups, stews, sauces, stocks... you get the idea, 
I freeze alot of stuff  
Sometimes it has a real pain trying to keep 
it all organized and accessible ... sometimes going 
deep freeze diving isn't fun 

I started collecting those reusable bags on 
each of our various road trips around this fine country
and have acquired loads of them
over these past 10 years living here on the mainland.



It occurred to me one day to take one of those 
quite sturdy bags for each kind of frozen food, 
and finally tame this beast.



I have one for breads, one for meats and one for
the assorted liquid-type goods frozen flat and
they stack very nicely, like soldiers in a row in those bags.
This way I can pull out the bag and find just what 
I want without fuss or muss.
I do have to say that I have one bag that really
took a beating and I had to retire that one; 
it's the only bag that I have from 
Yellowstone National Park and I can't see us going 
back there in the near future.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 10, 2017)

Bagging like products for a deep freeze seems to make perfect sense...  

A real freezer is another thing I miss, living in an apartment...  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 10, 2017)

*Easier Deep Freeze Hunting II*

K-girl, I do the same thing in my upright freezer.  But I bought bins at the $tore.  

Have poultry in one, fish in another, beef, pork, soup/sauces.  
Sooo much easier.  The bins have different colours, are low enough to see the top 1/3 or 1/4 of the products.  Able to stash on top of the bins for 'overflow' and sometimes they slide into the next bin, but at least I'm able to see at a glance which is which. 

Top 2 shelves pretty much have just fruits, vegies, nuts. Next has finished meals (grab'n heat), breads. Bottom 2 shelves have the meats.

At least this is my intention..   Still have a few issues with my "hunter/gathering/stashing" complex.  and just in the last couple of days with trying to freeze things from the garden (mainly tomatoes) I've run out of designated areas and things are overflowing...  Have to find tme to get to the canning stage pretty soon!  

And now to add insult to injury - something got wedge in the door unnoticed and there is a humongous frost build-up.  D*mn! I _hate_ defrosting the freezer!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 10, 2017)

That's a good idea, *kgirl*.  And the bag would kind of squish in there as opposed to individual bin type storage.  I have some of those plastic shoe box thingies in my freezer for separation of veggies, vacuum seal packs of soups, meats, etc., but it's a small freezer and those take up lots of room. 

*Ross*...even though there are some disadvantages, I'm pretty sure there are lots of advantages to apartment living.  Having someone else pay for repairs and upkeep for one...plus living in the beautiful area that you do without going broke.  The housing market there must be astronomical. It's sooo pretty up there. 

edit...dragn, we were posting at the same time about the plastic 'bin' usage. haha


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 10, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> Bagging like products for a deep freeze seems to make perfect sense...
> 
> *A real freezer is another thing I miss, living in an apartment*...
> 
> Ross



Ross, do you folks have a balcony maybe with an outlet?
When we lived in an apartment, I kept my small chest freezer 
outside on the lanai, but we were up on the 4th floor 
and I knew that I didn't have to have a lock on it.
We lived for a year without a deep freeze while our house was finishing up and that was so annoying!
I really like to buy our meats from Costco and vacuum pack them.
In alot of cases, like right now, the price of meats jump way up I noticed yesterday, buying in bulk is more economical.
I paid $7.99/lb for New York Strip steaks at Costco about 2 weeks ago and
yesterday I was in Walmart and saw they wanted $9.99/lb for a lesser quality product!


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 10, 2017)

LOL, Cheryl, you are spot on about the bins. If they were stiff it would be a problem and I thought about this and the wasted space (which I HATE!) so almost didn't go with them.  

But they had 'soft' bins that give and take, even when in a freezer. Stiff ones not only would take up more room (did I mention I hate wasted space?) but if bumped or overstuffed would also crack/split/shatter whether frozen or not.  and I do cram things in!

As mine is an upright freezer rather than a chest type, it is perfect for just pulling a bin straight out from the shelf to see what the contents are in a glance.  

I very much agree it would not be as practical for a chest type (there's that wasted space again, grrr).  Just wish there were "clear" plastic re-usable bags.   arghh... just may have to make my own should I have to re-activate the chest.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 11, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Ross, do you folks have a balcony maybe with an outlet?





Cheryl J said:


> *Ross*...even though there are some disadvantages, I'm pretty sure there are lots of advantages to apartment living.   Having someone else pay for repairs and upkeep for one...plus living in  the beautiful area that you do without going broke.  The housing market  there must be astronomical. It's sooo pretty up there.



K-girl... No balcony or individual outdoor space... A small, compact building with only 8 units... We give up some conveniences to live here..

Cheryl... We, actually love apartment living.. The positive of being in this place far outweigh the negatives.. 

Our apartment is the first on the left, with the only fireplace in the building..


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 11, 2017)

I like canned lee-chee, never cared for fresh ones. Don't know why.


----------



## Addie (Sep 11, 2017)

My freezer is always a mess about a week after shopping. I have that standard freezer on top and it is not the biggest appliance I would have liked to have. But you folks have given me some great ideas for making some order out of chaos. Dollar Store, here I come. My biggest problem are the bags of frozen FF, veggies, etc. I have a designated shelf in there for them, but it always ends up a mess as soon as I take out the first bag for a meal. I have three produce draws. But because I shop only once a month, I don't buy too much fresh produce. So cheeses, extra pounds of butter, items that are mostly square and pack in neatly go into one of the drawers. 

By the end of the month, my fridge looks like it is suffering from malnutrition. So anytime I see room to move stuff around, a warm sponge on the empty shelf helps keep it clean. Then about every other month, EVERYTHING comes out and the whole unit gets a thorough cleaning.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 11, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> K-girl... No balcony or individual outdoor space... A small, compact building with only 8 units... We give up some conveniences to live here..
> 
> Cheryl... We, actually love apartment living.. The positive of being in this place far outweigh the negatives..
> 
> *Our apartment is the first on the left, with the only fireplace in the building..*


 
Ross....what a cute place! Complete with the white picket fence - I LOVE it, and thank you for sharing!  

When you have an hour or so to kill, you might like this thread that kgirl started a few years ago.  It's one of my favorites. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/this-is-where-im-from-90539.html


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 12, 2017)

Thank you Cheryl....

I've saved that link and will have fun reading through it...  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 12, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> Ross....what a cute place! Complete with the white picket fence - I LOVE it, and thank you for sharing!
> 
> When you have an hour or so to kill, you might like this thread that kgirl started a few years ago.  It's one of my favorites.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/this-is-where-im-from-90539.html



I so totally agree - Ross, that is very cute and picturesque!

Thanks for the link.  I went there (more than 1/2 an hour) and had to stop for a while - loved it and will go back on my next "break" from the real world.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 12, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> Ross....what a cute place! Complete with the white picket fence - I LOVE it, and thank you for sharing!
> 
> When you have an hour or so to kill, you might like this thread that kgirl started a few years ago.  It's one of my favorites.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/this-is-where-im-from-90539.html



+2 (is it or 3, oh well) cute place Ross and Jeannie!

and Cheryl, thanks for bringing up that thread from the past.
I forgot all about it, and what the heck happened to me beautiful photos
of Kaneohe?!!  I started to read the thread and, wow, 24 pages, 
that will take a while to read all the way through, but fun!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 12, 2017)

Yep, that was a fun thread, kgirl!  I noticed your pics were missing, too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 13, 2017)

Just Cooking said:


> Our apartment is the first on the left, with the only fireplace in the building..








So cute! It looks like an old motel was refurbished into apartments. Is your place the entire length of that first floor, or are you guys squeezed cheek-to-cheek in only half of it?

Now maybe it's time to post a pic or two in the "Our Kitchens" thread. Just sayin'...


----------



## Addie (Sep 13, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> Ross....what a cute place! Complete with the white picket fence - I LOVE it, and thank you for sharing!
> 
> When you have an hour or so to kill, you might like this thread that kgirl started a few years ago.  It's one of my favorites.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/this-is-where-im-from-90539.html



You are right Cheryl. It is a great read. Also Kayelle and her husband Sous Chef have a fantastic travel one. Sous Chef started it even before he met and married Kayelle. So Kayelle is not in the first part. She comes later. That is a do nothing Saturday read when you have a day full of time to kill.  

When someone takes the time to keep a blog, I make it a point to read it. Then I can make an honest comment on it. I would never make a negative one though. Only point out the parts I enjoyed the most. I have read some blogs that are so painful that I quit in the middle and never went back. I can forgive poor spelling and even English construction. It is not an easy language, even if it is your mother tongue. But when you write a sentence that starts with "I ain't got no..." I am out of there in a hurry. 

So read Kgirl and Kayelle's blogs. You will love them both and be filled with envy.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 13, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> So cute! It looks like an old motel was refurbished into apartments. Is your place the entire length of that first floor, or are you guys squeezed cheek-to-cheek in only half of it?
> 
> Now maybe it's time to post a pic or two in the "Our Kitchens" thread. Just sayin'...




Thank you CG...  It does have a bit of a motel look, doesn't it? It was built as an apartment building in 1956.. It has been in one family since being built.. Great landlord...

I wish our apartment went the entire length...lol.. The second window (past the shuttered door) is to our kitchen area and wall of the next apartment.. Our apartment is only 700 sq ft...There are only 8 units, one of which the owner rents out as a vacation pad.. He is very strict as to who he allows to stay there as the perm tenants are mostly older folk...

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 3, 2017)

Talking about shopping lists ... 
For a while now, I've learned that it's "a good thing"
to keep a running list of items that I buy at certain retailers.
For example, I have on my computer a list of things that
I would normally purchase at, oh, let's say Costco.
I have pricing per unit (ie ounce, etc.) this way I can 
compare prices or sale prices to other stores.
Before I go to Costco, I print out my list, 
check it over for what I need to replenish and then
I stick to that list, that is if DH doesn't come with 
This past Sunday I was at Costco with my list 
and a gentleman saw this and made comment, 
"That's a great idea!"


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 16, 2017)

This isn't food or cooking related, but once upon a time there were a few posts about the Pacific temperate rain forest (AKA "jungle"). I just found out that the U.S. has another one - and we've visited it! 

We spent a week near Asheville, NC in 2012 and did a lot of looking around the area. Little did we know we were wandering through a rainforest! Apparently, there is one along the Blue Ridge Mountains path, down in southwest North Carolina. I didn't know it was a "jungle" out there, but I do remember it as being pretty and smelling nice.


----------



## Addie (Oct 16, 2017)

There is also another rain forest in Washington State. It is on the far western side of the state and runs west right out to the rocky coast of the Pacific Ocean. It is eerie and if you are inclined to write a murder mystery, just go there and spend one day. Moss hanging from trees, strange sounds coming from who knows where, thick forestry that is almost impossible to penetrate. It also has mountains, plenty of rain, continuous rain, rain every single day, low clouds that come down from the mountains that bring the rain. It is called the Olympic National Rain Forest.

I went once with some friends of mine to see it. The forest ranger stopped us and wanted to know how long we were going to be visiting and exactly where we were going.  He warned us not to stop and talk to any of the folks who live there. He gave us a few other warnings and addition information with some brochures. We spent the grand sum of one hour, turned the car around and headed out. We did get to see plenty of wild life running about. I have never had the urge to ever return. Oh, the army brings their soldiers from Fort Lewis there for jungle training.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 17, 2017)

Addie said:


> There is also another rain forest in Washington State...


_Psst, I know. It's mentioned in my first sentence: "the Pacific temperate rain forest"_ 

It probably was you that mentioned it a couple of years ago. I knew there was a desert in Maine (talk about something appearing to be out of place), but until I saw a mention in a recent issue of "Southern Living" I wasn't aware of the second rainforest in North Carolina.


----------



## Addie (Oct 17, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> _Psst, I know. It's mentioned in my first sentence: "the Pacific temperate rain forest"_
> 
> It probably was you that mentioned it a couple of years ago. I knew there was a desert in Maine (talk about something appearing to be out of place), but until I saw a mention in a recent issue of "Southern Living" I wasn't aware of the second rainforest in North Carolina.



I wasn't sure what you were referring to. I only know it by the Olympic Peninsula (sp?) National Rain Forest. I would open my drapes in the morning and see Mt. Rainier and go to my back door to get my broom and there were the Olympic Mountains. Both covered in snow year round.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 7, 2017)

I forget if I mentioned this before, so please forgive me in advance ...

When using "solid shortening" aka Crisco or Lard 

(and yes I do use Lard from time to time, it's readily 
available here in the middle of the desert )

to fry, either shallow or deep.  Once it cools, 
it's so much easier to deal with.
I reuse frying oil maybe 3-4 times, depending.
When it's cool enough to handle, I strain out any
stray bits through cheesecloth and stash the oil, now
solid again, in the `fridge for the next round of
frying.


----------



## profnot (Dec 1, 2017)

Speaking of shopping lists...

It drives me nuts when the store scatters things around - like different placing juices or soups in multiple aisles depending on "healthy" or "kids" or "diabetic" or "international" or ???

So my shopping list is set up by what aisle the item is in.  This makes shopping much faster.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 1, 2017)

I went to Costco the other day and bought acoupla gigantic trays of meat.
When I got home I was just too pooped to divvy them up into Food Saver bags and stash them in the deep freeze, so I just chucked them into the `fridge.

Next day I went to look for something for breakfast and realized that the date on each of the meat wrappings were UP!  Use it or freeze it dudette!

So I thought to myself, HMMM 
maybe I should mark each portion as so ...



"0 days left"
To propmt me that once I defrost each one, I need to cook it that day!


----------



## Addie (Dec 2, 2017)

Spike moved into a brand spanking new apartment this week. His son outfitted it completely with all of the furniture he could possibly need. Including a couch and electric recliner for Spike and a matching dog couch for Teddy. 

But he also bought him one of those little freezers that is wide enough for frozen pizzas and other big pieces. Spike likes to keep his freezer full. And often he forgets just how much he has in there. On those occasions, he brings it to my house to hold for him until he can make room for his excess. Now with the extra freezer space, I can fill mine and not have to leave room for him.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 24, 2018)

I've been toying with the idea of get a set up like this
and was wondering ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr_M2xnxkG4


... you learn somethin' new everyday ...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 16, 2018)

I don't fry alot of foods, but when I do 
(Geez, doesn't that sound like some TV commercial? ) 
it makes a dang mess!
When oil starts to pop and fly and gets into the floor tile grout, man, that's
almost impossible to clean up (I opted not to seal the grout)

So, I had this idea...
I lay down an old sheet in the laundry room to buzz-cut DH's hair for him in the 
house when it's too hot or cold outside to save on a mess.



DING DING DING DING DING!!
Why not throw that sheet down in the kitchen when I fry things? 
When I'm done, into the washer it goes.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2018)

K girl. I don’t have a problem with popping and flying if I make sure the food is dry before it goes into the fat. It’s the little droplets of water the are instantly turned into steam when they hit the super hot oil.


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 18, 2018)

I hear yuh Kgirl! It really does.  Andy, I don't 'quite' agree, a lot of foods have natural water in them...  as in bacon.  Plus if you use a mix of butter and oil, as I often do, there is also water in butter (ok, but not ghee) 

At any rate it is sort of a good idea Kgirl just be very sure as you are moving about it will twist the sheet and create folds - don't let it catch your foot and trip you when you turn around with a hot pan in your hands! 

I used to have a small rag carpet in front of the stove and a matching one in front of the sink.  Caught grease and water splashing. An older friend was helping me one day and suddenly kicked the two of them out to the passage with a big grumble about kitchen hazards!  LOL...  lesson learned - I never replaced them!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 19, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> I hear yuh Kgirl! It really does.  Andy, I don't 'quite' agree, a lot of foods have natural water in them...  as in bacon.  Plus if you use a mix of butter and oil, as I often do, there is also water in butter (ok, but not ghee)
> 
> At any rate it is sort of a good idea Kgirl just be very sure as you are moving about it will twist the sheet and create folds - don't let it catch your foot and trip you when you turn around with a hot pan in your hands!
> 
> I used to have a small rag carpet in front of the stove and a matching one in front of the sink.  Caught grease and water splashing. An older friend was helping me one day and suddenly kicked the two of them out to the passage with a big grumble about kitchen hazards!  LOL...  lesson learned - I never replaced them!




HEH!
Now there's an idea Dragn! 
I could make a custom sized rug, one piece as not to trip over, like a rag rug!
Toss it in the washer if it gets messed up!!!


----------



## dragnlaw (Feb 19, 2018)

..  ..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 11, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsZxS0FkvaU

Oh my gosh!! 
I never thought of this one, but, *YEAH!!!
*Fresh Strawberries in California with be coming _SOON!!!_


----------



## JustJoel (Apr 12, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I don't fry alot of foods, but when I do
> (Geez, doesn't that sound like some TV commercial? )
> it makes a dang mess!
> When oil starts to pop and fly and gets into the floor tile grout, man, that's
> ...


I don’t deep fry at all anymore. I never fried foods often, and I never know what to do with oil! Strain it and pour it back into the bottle? How long will it keep? And how many times can I use it? And the splatter, mess and that awful cooking oil smell. Oven “frying” is good enough for me.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 12, 2018)

think this was a discussion on another thread somewhere. 

I strain to reuse but never back in with the fresh oil!  I keep a jar in the fridge for it.  
It really depends on what the oil was used for.  I usually get about 3 uses.  I go by the colour.   I keep another larger seal-abled jar/jug under the sink for the stuff to throw out once it is full.

I don't deep fry much - especially in winter when the windows are closed up.  If I do I try to do a clean up ASAP and that "sort'a" helps.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 12, 2018)

After frying, I cool the oil and strain it through a cloth into a used oil container.  When I want to fry again, I add that oil to the pan and more fresh oil as needed.I keep the fresh oil separate until time to cook.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm with you guys.
I cool, filter, and then store the used oil in the `fridge,
I have no idea how long you can keep it there, but I'd
venture to guess quite a while.
The only thing that I do fry is Chicken and Potatoes 
Hmmm, I think that this Sunday's Supper will be Chicken Parm


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 5, 2018)

*I Saw This On Twitter*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cCX7ioBEyU


Puf! Mind blown!!!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 5, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cCX7ioBEyU
> 
> 
> Puf! Mind blown!!!


I'm going to have to give that a try. I know the peel comes off easily when you boil them skin on. I never did that cut first. When you just peel without having cut first, the peel tears when you pull it off, so you have to keep repeating the pulling.


----------



## Rascal (Nov 5, 2018)

Now I've got to try this.

Russ


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 5, 2018)

+1..    Someone told me about this but, I didn't pay attention.

Ross


----------



## buckytom (Nov 5, 2018)

There are 4000 kinds of potatoes, literally.

I doubt that works on all of them, especially those with eyes.

Nice trick for some, though.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 5, 2018)

buckytom said:


> There are 4000 kinds of potatoes, literally.
> 
> I doubt that works on all of them, especially those with eyes.
> 
> Nice trick for some, though.


Yeah, the tearing of the skin that I mentioned does usually start at the eyes.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 5, 2018)

Hmmm ... ya know ...
T-Day is coming up and I for one will be making
some Mashed Potatoes ... we don't eat them much.
I think I'll give a Russet a go using this method.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cCX7ioBEyU
> 
> 
> Puf! Mind blown!!!



Yeah, but who cooks whole potatoes anymore?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 20, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cCX7ioBEyU
> 
> 
> Puf! Mind blown!!!



I tried this technique on Russet Potatoes - NOPE, that didn't work very well.  Any eyes or imperfections on the skin, that's where it would just slip off.

Now, on New Potatoes, such as Baby Dutch Yellow Potatoes - GREAT!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 20, 2019)

I thought this was pretty cool:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_SoW0Uv0fM


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Andy M. (Mar 17, 2020)

We freeze bread in their plastic bags. Take out a couple of slices for a sandwich. You can go right into the toaster frozen. Otherwise I wrap the slices in damp paper towels and microwave it for 20-25 seconds. Perfect every time.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 18, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 39805


 I have put 2 slices to each sandwich bag then freeze. When needed use a butter knife to gently pry apart slices, make sandwich on frozen bread, wrap sandwich in napkin and replace in bag. Add to lunch bag with a frozen ice pack. By the time you want the sandwich the bread is defrosted and sandwich is cool.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 26, 2020)

I really like using Chipotle Chili Powder in some
recipes and my bottle of very expensive 
McCormick's brand finally ran out.
I went looking for more, but the price! 

While I was in our local Green Grocer
I stumbled upon bulk Spices.
Buy as much or as little as you like.
So I purchased just one whole Chipotle Pepper
for pennies, took it home, de-seeded it
and ground it up in my Coffee Grinder,
that I use for other Spice...





VOILA!
I know this may sound very elementary to some of you,

but the light bulb _just_ went off over my head


----------



## msmofet (Mar 26, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I really like using Chipotle Chili Powder in some
> recipes and my bottle of very expensive
> McCormick's brand finally ran out.
> I went looking for more, but the price!
> ...


Good job/idea! I can get dried peppers but in a bag not loose. I wouldn't seed them. More kick for less. It will last longer. JMO

I do grind dried mushrooms.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 2, 2020)

Before leaving for the afternoon yesterday,
I pot a Crock Pot on filled to the _BRIM_
with the makings of Chicken Broth.



Oops!
I got a text from DH, "Your Pot is going crazy! It's bubbling over!"
He turned it to low and cleaned up what he could.

So this morning once everything was cooled, 
I did a WWW search on how to clean the cooker
portion of the Crock Pot.
I figured it was a gonner.  I thought that you weren't
suppose to get the inside where it got hot, wet, at all!



VOILA! 

I made a loose paste of Water and Baking Soda,
got out my 3M Non-Scratch Blue Pad,
and applied some elbow grease to that bugger!
 

Ya Learn Somethin' New Every Day!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 2, 2020)

For cleaning, baking soda is da bomb.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 3, 2020)

taxlady said:


> for cleaning, baking soda is da bomb.



right?!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 7, 2021)

I did not know this!

I was going through my dry pantry out in the finished garage,
checking dates on everything, ya know.
I realized that my dried beans/legumes are hoovering
near to the "best used buy" date on the packaging 
So I did a search on the WWW and found an article on the
subject of storing beans. 

This morning I took my stock and stashed them, still in
their original bags (I didn't know that you should not store dried beans in their original bags ), into the deep freeze.
I'll leave them there for a coupla days and then sort through them
for any "duds" and stones and then bring them back to room temp.





I have oodles of Mason jars and new lids as well as rings,
so that is where they shall live from now on.

Ya learn somethin' new every day!!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 7, 2021)

*KGirl*,  I've known for a long time that legumes store for a long time, but I didn't know it could be this long! lol  I keep a lot of the lentils and other legumes for extended times - ones  that I get for deals in Indian markets, like 8 lb bags, which they have dirt cheap, often "buy one get one free"! (When this pandemic started way back, I was checking my inventory, and I had 42 lbs of legumes in my basement - not including that rack in my kitchen!).  I have a shelf in my kitchen with over 60 jars of things, many of them the legumes, and I keep those large amounts in vacuum sealed bags in tubs in the basement, and when I need to, I refill the 1 to 3 quart jars by snipping the corner off one of those large, vacuum packed bags, fill the jar, then vacuum seal the bag again.  I do the same with many whole grains, but not the cracked or ground ones, and a few others,  that I've  found out the  hard way, go rancid, even vacuum sealed.  They go in the freezer!  With those, I refill smaller jars.

With some of those beans, like moth gram, and some others I rarely use, I vacuum seal the jars - sort of a pita, so I don't do it often.  But I've never had any beans go bad on me!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Feb 8, 2021)

*Pepper*, I did not know that those vacuum sealer bags will still let in (and out) air, not necessarily the best option.  I've been having a heck of a time finding Mason jars, but I do know that our local Ace Hardware store carries them, so I'm of to the store this morning!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 8, 2021)

*KGirl*, I have had those vacuum sealed bags remain sealed for years.  You can tell because they become rock hard!  I check them occasionally, when in a tub, or a bag in the freezer (I keep a bunch of Foodsaver bags of one item in a  2 gal ziploc), and if any are "soft", I'll use that first, and if it is a large Foodsaver bag, I'll transfer it, and make a new one with the rest of the item.  Usually, the surface got nicked, or something else that let air in, but it very seldom happens.

Back when I got my first Foodsaver, I tested the bags, to see if they leaked odors - peppers, onions, and garlic, among many other odors, permeate the thickest freezer bags of ziplocs, and other brands I had used.  I just made a garlic paste, sealed it in a small FS bag, and let it sit several days.  It fermented, expanded, and you can imagine how intense the smell had to be;  yet, absolutely none of the odor came through the plastic!  That convinced me!

I've also gotten rolls of different plastic from Cabela's, and an even cheaper one on ebay, and all have sealed well, with no aroma permeating.  I'm not sure what the plastic is that they use, but it definitely works well, and, though it's not cheap, it is reusable - I reuse the dry goods bags, but not the meat bags.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 30, 2021)

*Ginny *mentioned a new use for a household cleaning item
and that got me to remembering that not long ago
I had a Clorox Disinfecting Wipe in my hand, wiping
down something or another, and spied grease splatters
on the Microwave front control panel.
These wipes have a smooth side as well as textured, 
the textured side made quick work of that!
In the past I was using Krud Kutter and a paper towel
to clean up the stove and micro-hood... this is much easier


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 30, 2021)

I worked for a battery company where we took Cyclone lead-acid batteries, with both anode, and cathode tabs on top, spot welded them together with shorting strip, in series, the soldered wires to the correct tabs for specific voltages.   We packaged the batteries in plastic housings to allow outgassing, as metal containers would trap the gasses, creating an explosive mixture.  The plastic molecule matrix has sufficient space to allow hydrogen to escape.  Plastic is moisture proof, but semi-permeable to small molecular gasses.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Oct 30, 2021)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I worked for a battery company where we took Cyclone lead-acid batteries, with both anode, and cathode tabs on top, spot welded them together with shorting strip, in series, the soldered wires to the correct tabs for specific voltages.   We packaged the batteries in plastic housings to allow outgassing, as metal containers would trap the gasses, creating an explosive mixture.  The plastic molecule matrix has sufficient space to allow hydrogen to escape.  Plastic is moisture proof, but semi-permeable to small molecular gasses.
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Let me see if I understand. Were you welding batteries together with shorting strips or the cathode tabs to the anode tabs on individual batteries? In any case, what does it accomplish?


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 31, 2021)

Interesting, Chief, thank you! 

It actually seems to make sense that plastic is not completely impermeable, don't know why maybe something Dad said (chemical engineer). 

I understand welding them together, have seen some in cases but not realized that maybe they were actually welded.  

But would they not have to be replaced eventually? Or do you mean the strapping was just sort of a "hold it steady frame" so as not to jiggle the power flow connection. 

At any rate, my first thought when I saw one was...  damn that must be heavy!  Again, can't remember how many but certainly more than 3 - maybe 5 or 6?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 31, 2021)

We welded the anodes to cathodes, so that the batteries were in series.  Battery voltage in series is additive, that is V1+V2+V3+V4 = VTOTAL.  he batteries were primary batteries(rechargeable) lead acid solid electrolyte batteries, with each battery a 1.5 V rating.  By soldering wires to specific tabs, cathode on on end, anode on specific cells), we could provide multiple voltages as the customer required.  These were used for desktop computer battery back-ups.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 1, 2021)

*Chief* - I was visualizing car batteries!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 1, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> *Chief* - I was visualizing car batteries!



When I worked with them, the battery was owned by Gates.  It was bought out by Cyclone.  They made D-cell, X-cell (slightly larger than d-cell), and BC-cell (similar in size to a beer can).  They were, and still are some of the best lead-acid batteries available (high energy per unit size).


Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 10, 2022)

*Ya Learn Somethin' New Every Day!*

I have been participating in our Community's Craft & Bake Sale for awhiles now and get myself all discombobulated every time!

I like to make more than one flavor of Bundt Cake to offer.
This past Fall I made two, Rum and Kahlua.
I make two cakes at a time and package them up for the deep freeze until the big day.
The night before I take all the cakes out to defrost on the kitchen counter.
Last time, I had a heck of a time discerning which were which! 
I've finally wised up! 

This time I'm making THREE cakes and wanted to ensure that I don't get messed up again!



I saw these Avery paper tags on a string while I saw in Wally World and a huge light bulb went off over my head! 

What the heck took me so long to figure this one out?


----------



## GinnyPNW (Mar 11, 2022)

Nice find, *K-Girl*!  Recently I discovered Dissolvable Jar Labels!  Changed my life!  No longer do I need to soak and scrub labels off!  

https://www.amazon.com/Canning-Dissolvable-Stickers-Supplies-Seconds/dp/B08HFQMXBV/ref=sr_1_10?crid=2R0UV2YO5R2WG&keywords=Dissolvable%2BCanning%2BLabels&qid=1647008103&s=home-garden&sprefix=dissolvable%2Bcanning%2Blabels%2Cgarden%2C162&sr=1-10&th=1


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2022)

GinnyPNW said:


> Nice find, *K-Girl*!  Recently I discovered Dissolvable Jar Labels!  Changed my life!  No longer do I need to soak and scrub labels off!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Canning-Dissolvable-Stickers-Supplies-Seconds/dp/B08HFQMXBV/ref=sr_1_10?crid=2R0UV2YO5R2WG&keywords=Dissolvable%2BCanning%2BLabels&qid=1647008103&s=home-garden&sprefix=dissolvable%2Bcanning%2Blabels%2Cgarden%2C162&sr=1-10&th=1



I mentioned to my DH that I wanted to get some dissolvable labels. I wasn't in a hurry, but he decided to get them for me without telling me. So, he ordered a box of labels that stick extra well. Not dissolvable at all. He thought that was what I wanted - labels that wouldn't fall off. I wasn't even asking him to get them for me.  I did eventually get the right kind from Lee Valley, where they were sitting on my wish list. I have only used one or two of them since I got them at the end of September.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Mar 11, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I mentioned to my DH that I wanted to get some dissolvable labels. I wasn't in a hurry, but he decided to get them for me without telling me. So, he ordered a box of labels that stick extra well. Not dissolvable at all. He thought that was what I wanted - labels that wouldn't fall off. I wasn't even asking him to get them for me.  I did eventually get the right kind from Lee Valley, where they were sitting on my wish list. I have only used one or two of them since I got them at the end of September.



LOL...I use them most for homemade salad dressings.  I usually have 3 or 4 in the fridge and if they are not labeled DH doesn't know which is which...of course, I always remember what they are.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2022)

GinnyPNW said:


> LOL...I use them most for homemade salad dressings.  I usually have 3 or 4 in the fridge and if they are not labeled DH doesn't know which is which...of course, I always remember what they are.


I should start using them. We usually just write what something is, right on the container with a sharpie. But, If the container is glass, it starts to wear off.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 8, 2022)

I was watching some video about tip & tricks for the Air Fryer ...
Make a parchment paper 'round' to fit your basket, punch some holes in it to help make for an easier clean up ... sounds good right?

UMMMMM ... 



DO NOT, I repeat do not place that parchment paper in your Air Fryer while it's pre-heating ... 

I started to smell something - BURNING - 
Dumb bunny!

Ya learn something new every day ...


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 9, 2022)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> DO NOT, I repeat do not place that parchment paper in your Air Fryer while it's pre-heating ...
> 
> I started to smell something - BURNING -
> Dumb bunny!
> ...



That's interesting. 

I guess, that because I have the oven type a/f, I've never used parchment paper as it was pre-heating.

I always have whatever I'm cooking, on parchment paper, on a tray or in the basket, outside the a/f as it heats.

That could be scary. 

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 30, 2022)

The other night I made Chef John's version of Microwaved Corn on the cob.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8vWhX1zXKM

This technique really does work, but dang, that Corn is HOT!
I was trying to "squeeze" the husk and threads off using paper towels, not working so good.





I also realized that if I removed a coupla layers of the husk and sacrificed a kitchen towel aka tea towel for the job, I didn't burn my hands quite so much.
I'll just throw this towel in the washing machine and deem it "the real working horse" in my kitchen


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 30, 2022)

I've been doing something like that for years, K-Girl. Didn't see Chef John's version before today since I'm not really a fan. The video I saw had you cut the base off before nuking. I cut enough to just be able to see kernels when I cut it. Then I use a smaller knife to cut vents from the base up the husk until I get past the fattest part of the cob. If you hold the corn up by its silk, it looks like it's wearing a little skirt! I also wait a minute or two before I grab it from the micro. There's a small window between too hot to handle and too cool to shake out.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 30, 2022)

I nuke each cob about 3 minutes with the husk intact.  then I grab the cob with a hot pad and cut enough from the bottom of the ear so that I can just start to see the corn.  I grab the ear and turn it cut side down, and while holding the husk tops, just shake it.  The corm slides out leaving all husk, and silk behind.  Remove the outer husk leaves and dry for use in making tamales.

Also, the silk is great for flavoring a broth..  Just strain it out of the water after simmering for about ten minutes.  And what can this broth be used for? certain teas, corn chowder, r
cooking rice, Asian low mien, etc., anywhere the flavor of corn is desired.  Try using the broth when making veggie soups.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 30, 2022)

Maybe YOU learn something new every day. I already know everything.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Aug 31, 2022)

*Sir_Loin_of_Beef* - You must be related to a friend of mine.  I remember us talking about the weather, and how the weatherman was wrong about it again!  I said to him "can you imagine having a job where you could be wrong 60-70% of the time, and still get paid?!"  He got a very serious look, and replied "No...I can't imagine me being wrong."  His son and I busted out laughing, and, still not cracking a smile replies "Whaaat???".


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 31, 2022)

My door placque.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 31, 2022)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been doing something like that for years, K-Girl. Didn't see Chef John's version before today since I'm not really a fan. The video I saw had you cut the base off before nuking. I cut enough to just be able to see kernels when I cut it. Then I use a smaller knife to cut vents from the base up the husk until I get past the fattest part of the cob. If you hold the corn up by its silk, it looks like it's wearing a little skirt! I also wait a minute or two before I grab it from the micro. *There's a small window between too hot to handle* and too cool to shake out.



True, true *CG*!
I user this tea towel to also wring dry cook greens like spinach or kale.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 31, 2022)

And this all reminds me that I should go get some more fresh corn before the season is done.
But as I just looked up our closest farm stand's harvest schedule, they'll have Sweet Corn and Tomatoes though October.
DH is really likin' their `Maters.

I learned that they just put up a hot house.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 1, 2022)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> And this all reminds me that I should go get some more fresh corn before the season is done.
> But as I just looked up our closest farm stand's harvest schedule, they'll have Sweet Corn and Tomatoes though October.
> DH is really likin' their `Maters.
> View attachment 53177
> I learned that they just put up a hot house.


Seems to me that would be a "cold house", in your area.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 28, 2022)

I was watching a You Tube video the other night, and I did not know that you should place any items in the microwave off center.
That this will give you better "cooking" of said item


----------

